# Hot video of DC Plasma vs Lemon Juice at NEDRA Florida Nationals



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

What a great race and a historic matchup at Bradenton Motorsports Park! 9.89 seconds for John Metric's Fiero, DC Plasma at 134 mph. And 10.80 seconds for Shawn Lawless' S-10 Lemon Juice at 120.42 mph. Can you believe a 9 second run with Eagle GT street tires on the Fiero?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFf5ObTBofk

The electrics ran great considering the evening moisture was settling on the track and everything else which caused trouble for a Mustang that spun out and lost a rear tire in front of the stands and a Mustang nicking the wall towards the end. We believe the moisture even affected the chargers back at the pits. Both Shawn and John couldn't get much more then 9 amps out of their chargers. But despite the moisture in the air it didn't stop the electric drag racers from pulling off one of the quickest electric duals so far.

Bradenton Motorsports Park is the same track that Shawn Lawless took his best time a month earlier with a run of 9.80 at 132 mph.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

That is some serious ferocious acceleration.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: ANOTHER video of DC Plasma vs Lemon Juice at NEDRA Florida Nationals*

Here is another shot from my gopro camera on my hood.

http://youtu.be/2rflqt918MI


----------

